# Coloma Thousand Trails



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

I woke up this morning at 5 am... would normally have roled over and gone back to bed. But something told me to get up! I found our road was a class three rapid. There wasn't much I could do. When the sun came up I went to check around. These pictures show what I found..... They are not doctored. Some people at the Thousand Trails in Coloma California got some bad wake up calls this morning. A few made it out. Some of these are actually stacked against each other.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Was yours in that mess????


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Wow! that looks really bad. I feel sorry for those poor folks and their campers. Are you doing OK? Is any of that stuff yours that is under water? Sincerely hope that you have NOT SUFFERED ANY DAMAGE and the water goes down really fast.
We will keep all you folks in our prayers.

Dallas


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

OMG!!! Please tell us everyone is OK.

Bill.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Wow! What a shame! I hope everyone is okay. From the gist of your post I get the feeling you were at home and then went out to take a look at the surrounding area. Is that the case? Are you and yours okay?

Scott


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

We were not parked down there. We live about a mile away. The water on our road has receeded, leaving an ugly sight. Maybe I'll post some picts of that in a little while.

The pictures show the South Fork of the American River. This is not nearly the highest the water has been right there, but it is the highest it has been since the campground became a Thousand Trails. I wonder if there was a lack of historical knowledge amongst the the staff, 'cuz we knew a big one was enroute.

It has actually gotten worse since I took the pictures. There is a huge bridge that crosses the river about 1/2 mile downstream from where I was when I took these pictures. I just heard on the news that a large RV floated down the river and struck the bridge.... causing the highway patrol to close the bridge out of concern for it's integrity.

When I went out to earlier someone told me there was a diesel pusher in the river. They sounded frantic, like it was moving with the current. When I found the rigs in the pictures I thought I had found it. Now I wonder if the diesel pusher is what struck the bridge. There are undoubtedly other campgrounds under water too, not just the Thousand Trails.

I wonder if normal insurance would cover this type of event. I would categorize it as an act of God, but I could them saying it's a FLOOD, and therefore requires specific insurance.... any body have any expertise?


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Be safe out there.

I wish I had more comforting words to say but we love pictures







It seems like everyone's aware by now so there should be no surprise unlike this morning.

Bill.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

CJ999,

That is an awful site to see, all those tt flooded and most likely ruined. Hope you were able to get yours to high ground. sunny I didn't see any Outbacks in the pics.







Maybe they got out earlier, if there were any camped there.







Good Luck.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

WOW









What a tragedy and I hope nobody was hurt. I'm a California Thousand Trails member so this hits close to home for us. Been alot of destruction in the western preserves the last two years. We literally ran for our lives from the Oakzanita location when the wild fires hit. Lets hope it's all over with.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That is a terrible site
I truly hope that everyone involved is O.K. and safe.

Don


----------



## Bubba-j (Feb 19, 2005)

This is bad. We're at Beale AFB, north of Sac. We apparently had a couple of bridges wash out on a back road to the main base. We were crossing a stream, turn river today to get out of housing and onto family camp to wash the rig, and the fire epartment were there along with base CE (my guess to evaluate the integrity of the bridge--since the water was beyond its sides). Powerful water. Seems it's the same all around, and I heard it may continue this evening and tomorrow. Reno is isolated on the West (I-80 closed both ways) due to the Truckee River overflowing.

v/r
Bubba-J


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Man, what an awful way to ring in the new year!








We have had some hard rain for the last week or so up here, and several of our major rivers are at or near flood stage, but nothing like that.

In the immortal words of Sgt. Phil Esterhaus... Let's be careful out there!" (If you get that reference, you really shouldn't be admitting you're age in public!







)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

